# For Those with Ponies in Florida!



## KHA (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who came out to support the Just For Miniatures Show in Ocala. For those of you who have, or you know of people who have, show ponies and moderns,, your requests have been granted for February 2010 show. We will be running a full A rated AMHA, AMHR, and Classic Shetland show,, as well as adding classes for those who have moderns, modern pleasure, and show ponies!!! Premiums will be available online at http://www.jfmshows-sales.com in the near future! See you all in 2010!!


----------



## LostInOz (Nov 9, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

thanks DIXI!! It was a very nice, well run show in October! Feb may be a bit too early for my ASPR pony, who just went into training, but I PLAN ON having her there by April! My Classic boy will come out to play tho!!


----------

